# Red Belly's Shoal W/purple Sanchezi!



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

So it started off when i decided to add a couple more reds to my 135G tank. So i checked out kijiji local classifieds for some reds and came across an ad for "torsky's acuatic zoo" closing/moving sale. I called in and they had a bunch of p's going for less than nothing! So i ended up buying a HUGE full grown10 inch RBP along with four 3.5" juvie reds for 20$ altogether!! I also came along a good looking Purple sanchezi 5" in length and he told me 10$ lol. I hopped on it like white on rice! lol My question is, will i be safe leaving my purple sanchezi with the shoal of reds. As i added them one by one the sanchezi was slowly nipping at everyone. So i fed them some talapia and they seem to calm down. Has there been any succesful shoals of reds with sanchezi's? Feel free to chime in yall!

Here's a pic of the purple sanchezi!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry, not a good idea... it might "work" for a while (or end in a minute) but it certainly won't work in the log term... keep sanchezi separated...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What he said ^

There's also brown, fried and yellow rice


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Sorry, not a good idea... it might "work" for a while (or end in a minute) but it certainly won't work in the log term... keep sanchezi separated...


LOL not again! im kidding, i guess im gonna have to put him in my 20 gal for time being when i move my rhoms to my 55gal. He is a "purple sanchezi" right hanibal? Thanx i get soo lucky when it comes to P's!







i'll be posting a video of my shoal of reds wit my sanchezi as soon as they finish loading on youtube so Check em out!!!


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are some great deals, congrats on the pickups!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

stop putting sh*t with your reds that arnt reds... (read that slowly and out loud to fully understand)


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

bob351 said:


> stop putting sh*t with your reds that arnt reds... (read that slowly and out loud to fully understand)


I actually wasn't going to, but the dude that i bought it off is like a veteran when it comes to P's and has a website called www.agressivepredatorsunited.com. And on there is a video of shoals of red and purple sanchezi's i believe that co-existed. He told me it could be 50/50 hit or miss. He advised me to watch them carefully and watch for stress in the fish and that if it got bad to just remove it in another spair tank. Might be long shot, but its worth the try as i dont have my 55g tank up a running as of now. Plus some of the reds i got today are in really bad shape. So im guessing if the sanchezi was going to attack my guys, hopefully it'll prolly be one of the little guys that's already injured. Either way im not planning on keepin the purple guy in there long term. so it'll have to do for now. Appreciate how much you care for my lil guys btw!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1ce said:


> stop putting sh*t with your reds that arnt reds... (read that slowly and out loud to fully understand)


I actually wasn't going to, but the dude that i bought it off is like a veteran when it comes to P's and has a website called www.agressivepredatorsunited.com. And on there is a video of shoals of red and purple sanchezi's i believe that co-existed. He told me it could be 50/50 hit or miss. He advised me to watch them carefully and watch for stress in the fish and that if it got bad to just remove it in another spair tank. Might be long shot, but its worth the try as i dont have my 55g tank up a running as of now. Plus some of the reds i got today are in really bad shape. So im guessing if the sanchezi was going to attack my guys, hopefully it'll prolly be one of the little guys that's already injured. Either way im not planning on keepin the purple guy in there long term. so it'll have to do for now. Appreciate how much you care for my lil guys btw!








[/quote]
A veteran eh?







well can't prove that by me. Tell you what i've got several articles on this topic of cohabitation which the definition doesn't even fit piranhas. Look it up on opefe. That will cleanup any and all misinformation you've been fed.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

MAN!!! Deal of a life time!! My purple sanchezi is coming up on 6" (this is an eyeball measure could be off) an there is no way I would put him in with anything. I dropped some of my cichlids in his tank when it was time for them to become food and they don't last a minute. The problem is he eats the fins off first then watches them swim around in dismay! I don't see that lasting long bro. Serra's with Pygo's is never a good idea. Especially if you care about your fish cause the sanchezi and the reds both will be stressed the hell out from this lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

1ce said:


> stop putting sh*t with your reds that arnt reds... (read that slowly and out loud to fully understand)


I actually wasn't going to, but the dude that i bought it off is like a veteran when it comes to P's and has a website called www.agressivepredatorsunited.com. And on there is a video of shoals of red and purple sanchezi's i believe that co-existed. He told me it could be 50/50 hit or miss. He advised me to watch them carefully and watch for stress in the fish and that if it got bad to just remove it in another spair tank. *Might be long shot, but its worth the try as i dont have my 55g tank up a running as of now*. Plus some of the reds i got today are in really bad shape. So im guessing if the sanchezi was going to attack my guys, hopefully it'll prolly be one of the little guys that's already injured. Either way im not planning on keepin the purple guy in there long term. so it'll have to do for now. Appreciate how much you care for my lil guys btw!








[/quote]

No,it doesn't worth the try... it won't work


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Uhmm if I'm reading this right your basically using your rbp for feeders? Ouch


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

I decided to switch one of my peru rhom with the sanchezi just incase. Besides i'd rather take a chance with my smaller rhom than the sanchezi. Here are some close up pix of the purple guy.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you like to play musical chairs with fish dont you...

why buy a fish that you have no room for


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> you like to play musical chairs with fish dont you...
> 
> why buy a fish that you have no room for


Look at his sanchezi. Fish already had bite marks on it. Plus older fin damage.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Torsky's is closing! Nooooo! Gunna miss talking and buying things from Dave. As for your Purple sanchezi, not really a good Idea to load him in there with your reds. Theres a 15% it could work but not for a life time. I just got a ruby red spilo the other day and I floated the bag in my reds tank while I installed a heater in the RRS's tank and as soon as the reds saw the RRS they backed into the corner of the tank while the RRS was trying to rip through the bag to get at them.


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> Torsky's is closing! Nooooo! Gunna miss talking and buying things from Dave. As for your Purple sanchezi, not really a good Idea to load him in there with your reds. Theres a 15% it could work but not for a life time. I just got a ruby red spilo the other day and I floated the bag in my reds tank while I installed a heater in the RRS's tank and as soon as the reds saw the RRS they backed into the corner of the tank while the RRS was trying to rip through the bag to get at them.


Yeah dude, he's outta there in like 10 days. I think he said he's moving spots to a galaxy theatre near guelph, but yeah he's a good dude. They still had a couple more P's in stock i think there was like 3 left. He still had a baby gold spilo, a rhom (serrulatus) w/serated teeth for a clean bite. and another rhom cant remember what it was exactly. Anywho, here's yet another video of all the new tank mates right before i moved my purple sanchezi, enjoy!


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

So the rhom is with the pygos now? Not a good idea at all.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

You're asking for trouble putting any serra in there. Anyway if it's a 135g why don't you just divide it off for a bit while you're setting up another tank?


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Genesis8 said:


> You're asking for trouble putting any serra in there. Anyway if it's a 135g why don't you just divide it off for a bit while you're setting up another tank?


I was actually thinking about doing that, since i styll have alot of the egg create left over. We'll see, im gonna talkto my boy when we can do the swap or eles i might have to make another partition Tonight


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

DAm I wish you werent in canada. I would trade you for that rhom or just buy him from you. I like the peru rhom's I was thinking about doing a blue light in my tank, but it looks like it rob's to much from the fishes natural look.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Peru Rhoms are the easiest to come by. Just check out the vendors on the upper right of site


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> DAm I wish you werent in canada. I would trade you for that rhom or just buy him from you. I like the peru rhom's I was thinking about doing a blue light in my tank, but it looks like it rob's to much from the fishes natural look.


Thanx dude, i love how my rhoms teeth are too big for its body there Pretty mean looking! Yeah I always wanted a blue LED light but i ended up makking my own diffuser on my T5 48" light and they look just as good. I can understand why you think the lights rob that natural look, but TBH it's more of a brighter blue. It is a very deep blue, but just not as much as it is in my youtube videos. Iono if it's my cam though.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah they are but I like fish i can go pick up not something that has to get shipped to me.


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

I agree paying for a rhom that may well be DOA. Ionno how ppl buy huge P's this way


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know either but it happens all the time. I don't trust it enough. Scares me. An if he is alive, it's sick an has ammonia issues. So you have to bring it back to life. I'm not a fan of it, i suppose if it was the only choice I would do it though... just don't prefer it and avoid it at all cost.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1ce said:


> I agree paying for a rhom that may well be DOA. Ionno how ppl buy huge P's this way


Any reputable vendor will have a live arrival guarantee. This usually does not cover shipping. Current;ly aquascape has 35$ shipping for pfury members and AE aquatics says for p fury member in the case of a DOA they will honour a live arival and send you a new fish with them paying shipping. There is little risk ordering online when you are dealing with legit sellers. The majority of the shipped fish arrive great. It is only a select few that arrive DOA or with issues. All you have to do is report DOA right away or if the fish looks like it is near death to the vendor so if it does happen to die you will still be covered under the live arrival guarantee.


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I agree paying for a rhom that may well be DOA. Ionno how ppl buy huge P's this way


Any reputable vendor will have a live arrival guarantee. This usually does not cover shipping. Current;ly aquascape has 35$ shipping for pfury members and AE aquatics says for p fury member in the case of a DOA they will honour a live arival and send you a new fish with them paying shipping. There is little risk ordering online when you are dealing with legit sellers. The majority of the shipped fish arrive great. It is only a select few that arrive DOA or with issues. All you have to do is report DOA right away or if the fish looks like it is near death to the vendor so if it does happen to die you will still be covered under the live arrival guarantee.
[/quote]

Nice, maybe i'll reconsider my options by possibly ordering online. Although buying locally will prolly be cheaper for me in the long run. Thanx for da info though! Here's a lil update with the rhoms Teeth seems to be getting bigger, that or the egg crate is makking it worse.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

holy crap! I don't think that is normal!


----------

